# raising money to help Crissa - details first post



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

As a lot of you know, Crissa has had a tough time with her goats lately. I was wondering if any of you would be willing to help raise money to help her buy a new spotted doeling that she would like to buy. I could give a little bit, but I know that won't be enough alone.

Dayna

Edit by StaceyRoop
Ok to send money you can do paypal or check. PayPal is [email protected] -- please note that it is is NOT GOATGIRL it is GOATIGIRL big difference!

PM me StaceyRoop to get my address. I will provide you with my home number and cell number so that you can contact me to make sure I received your donation. If sending a check address it to me and then "Crissa gift" in the memo line. I will take the paypal money and the checks and make one lump sum check to Crissa. I have a spreadsheet where I am keeping track of where the money is coming from and by what method.

Right now she needs $100.00 for a deposit to hold the kid. http://cbcfarm.com/for_sale.htm last kid on the forsale page.

Update: Deposit sent :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Oh gosh, you don't have to do that!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Why not? I consider you a friend. I hate to see anyone lose so much. And if anyone deserves it, I think you are one who does.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Okay, you have me in tears now. lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

:hug:  you deserve it Crissa


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

I could give $25. If some others can afford that amount, you'd have enough in no time!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Things are tight, but not too tight to help out a friend.

People gave unselfishly to help Hallie, and so I would be willing to help Crissa now, as much as I can.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

That is an amazing idea. I would definately pitch in a little bit to help out. :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Just let me know where to send it 
Also, if for some reason it doesnt work to get this kid please let me know, as I would let her pick out one of my babies and we could help her ship it


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

I'm in... where do I send it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Dreamchaser or I will let you all know where to send your donations.

You guys are a testament to the community we have created her on TGS :clap:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

What a great idea !!! Count me in. "you's guys" are a wonderful sense of community Can we pay by paypal ?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

I can help!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Let us know where to send it!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

I'm in and also interested if we could pay by paypal. If not just let me know where to send it.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

I'm in, too. Just tell me where to send.

And I agree Paypal would be great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa?*

Ok I am going to be the hub for the donations.

Paypal is accepted  

ok seriously

I am willing to be where everyone donates the money and then one lump sum will be donated to Crissa for the doe of her choice.

Crissa would you like to post the link to the doeling you saw which made Dreamchaser come up with this grand idea?? Its on her Facebook thats how i know as well :thumb:

I will accept paypal and personal checks made out to me and put Crissa gift on the memo line. I will then keep a tally of the money donated and then give Crissa the amount when all donations are in.

PM me if you want my paypal payment address or my home address to send a check. I will also provide anyone who needs it my cell number so you can make sure your donation arrived safely and is being used for what it is intended. :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

I get paid at the end of the week, and hubby at the beginning of next, so look for my PM around then.

:thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

here's the link to the doe she wants.. the kid on the bottom 

http://cbcfarm.com/for_sale.htm

hoping i have some extra cash to send your way stacey


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

I can see how she would want that beautiful little girl!

:lovey:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

she is CUTE!!! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Oh she's beautiful!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Dreamchaser, this was certainly a beautiful and unselfish gesture. :hug: 
Crissa.... a friend who has lost so much in such a short time is deserving of something to help heal the rawness of the wound :hug: 
I'm in.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Aww. You guys are so great. I am literally in tears right now. Thank you so much for helping out!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

You guys are really and truly amazing. :tears:

I emailed the breeder last night asking if she was still available and she still is, I asked if I needed to send a deposit to hold her and if so how much, so I'm waiting on the response to that.

This really means a lot to me that you all are willing to do this for me, my head is spinning. Thank you all so much. :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

:hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

I also emailed the breeder to let her know what was up. We will see what she says. Hoping she will have a little sympathy. 

Dayna


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

You guys are all AMAZING. I want to help. I don't know you yet Crissa (Hi, I'm Amanda :hug but this is a great cause!

Sorry to get in on this late...but what happened? I am curious, but don't need to know if it's too sensitive!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Penny...if you go to search at the top of the page and look up Crissa's posts you can see everything that's been going on. :sigh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Hi Amanda, it's nice to "meet" you.

Basically during the blizzard that hit Oklahoma I lost my buck, I had owned his mother and she had passed away, I had been there for his birth and everything so it was quite a blow. Then I'm doing okay because I was thinking "okay, I still have Lyric who is bred to him". Lyric had triplets, 2 does and a buck, and all were dead when I got there, so that broke my heart more. She had the triplets on Friday, Saturday she was fine, acting normal and everything, then Sunday she was gone. Lyric was the first goat I had ever gotten, she was my baby. Luckily I still have her daughter, her daughter also aborted twins a couple days before Lyric had the triplets.

I've been treating everyone with antibiotics and they seem to be doing fine. The reason I like this doe kid so much is because it looks just like one of the doe kids Lyric had that didn't make it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Crissa also lost that one that looked like Lyrea that her boyfriend bought her recently. She aborted her babies, and then died a few days later.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Yeah that was Legacy.

Dreamchaser, did you get a reply yet? They told me $100 for the deposit to hold her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

we have money coming in -- should take me a bit to receive it -- but I will get the first bit off to you ASAP so you can make the deposit.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

She just asked if I was talking about you. I replied yes, I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Alright Stacey.

Thanks again everyone, I'm not going to be able to thank you all enough for this.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anybody up for raising money to help Crissa? updated*

Yay! I am so glad this is working. *sniffle*  Hugs to everyone.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've been "talking" to Crissa on FB and she is really having a touch time of this! Any of us would, but she's just gotten slammed the last couple of weeks. I'm in! I so believe in "pay it forward." Yea, Crissa! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh man. This is really sweet guys! It's nice to know that Crissa's got some amazing friends in this community. 

I wish I could help, but I'm strapped for cash at the moment. We're closing on the farm sometime this month.

I hope you get the doe you want!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I updated first post with all the details needed. I added my paypal email too so you can send it directly without having to ask me

it is [email protected] not goatgirl please remember the "i" thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so we have enough pledged to send the deposit BUT I would hate to send the deposit and then find out we don't get enough so that Crissa can buy this doe.

Can you please email me [email protected] or pm me if you plan on sending either paypal or check in the near future - I understand many need to wait till their payday or check their finances etc. Just let me know and the amount you believe you can donate. This way I can make a tally and know if it is wise to send the deposit now or wait.

Thank you all. :grouphug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone spoken to the breeder? Maybe she'd lower the asking price for a charity event?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

This is why this board is so amazing, you deserve it Crissa  I feel bad but I can't help, I'm in debt to my parents for helping me out with some stuff, but I hope you can get her  :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Stacey, let me know how much we come up with, my Aunt said she would give me my birthday money early (not much but it will help) and I can cover some of the doeling myself, I just couldn't come up with much.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You all are wonderful!! This is a great thing you all are doing.

But I do have one question. Don't be mad at me and I definitely don't mean this in a bad way at all. Why are you raising money to help buy another goat instead of money to help pay vet bills to figure out what's going on? I'd be concerned with all the recent deaths that they aren't related somehow. And no neocropsies were done to know why they died. I wouldn't want to get another goat until I figured out why the others died and what I could do to prevent it from happening again.

Please, please don't anybody be mad at me!! ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Because nothing is wrong with her goats. The females died due to birthing complications, and the buck died in a freak snowstorm.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

The causes could be as simple as that, but then again maybe not. You can't always tell by looking at the outside. I just was wondering if there wasn't something that got picked up at the auction when she brought home Legacy. :? With loosing 8 goats(including the stillborn kids) in the past two months...I have to question..is it bad luck or is something going on?

Crissa I am in no means saying any of this is your fault. Please don't take it that way.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't take any offense at all Dover. 

I'm almost certain that Legacy died due to complications, she was also pretty old so I think it just took too much out of her. Orion, that was just a freak accident or due to the weather, my boyfriend and I think that while trying to keep warm he somehow got smothered. (heard that happened to a friends goat during the snowstorm as well) Finale had the stillborns for some reason, that's why she's going into the vet. I'm paying for her vet visit with my next paycheck which is coming on Wednesday along with Ebony. That's also when I'm buying feed, LA200, and whatever the vet might prescribe for them. And of course gas to do this all. And I also help my parents pay for groceries, gas, etc. as my rent. 

So I'll be letting everyone know the result of the vet visit, which will hopefully be Thursday.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and forgot to mention that the stillborns have happened to other breeders as well, and they were pretty sure it was because of the weather too. But still, that's why Finale is for certain going to the vet. :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know the weather has been very stressful on the animals there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms -- I knew that Crissa was taking the goats to the vet and had the money for that and that the other breeder in her area exhibited some of the same issues so when she saw the doeling that matched the Lyric kid that didnt make it we jumped at the chance to help her "replace" that doeling. 

but yes i understand what you are saying and I hope that with this vet visit seh can get answers so this isnt repeated in teh future.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

It is definately very good to hear Crissa is getting to the bottom of the issue. How heartbreaking would it be to get the new doeling and her her succumb to the same fate :tears: 

I can add $10. I wish it was more but I am paying for school on my own right now and the semester is about to start...let's just say, it wasn't cheap!! If you were a NIgi person I'd try to just donate a doeling or at least reduce me price dramatically.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything is awesome. :hug:


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it the goat that is now marked sold? Do they mean sold to Crissa? Please advise I could donate a little if it still needed. 

Evan


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

No, that one is a buckling. It the Dancing Stars one...


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

*DUHH!!* Guess thats what the large bucks word meant. PP on the way

Evan


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That's okay. Those alpine bucklings are just adorable! I wish I could go out there and get them.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm curious as to the status of the transaction.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We did it! She is getting the goat soon. The breeder got the check, so she will pick her up probably after the bout of bad weather clears.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's so cool!! :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I'm really excited! I was supposed to go and get her Saturday, but of course the weather had to go bad, so now I will have to wait until next weekend, as I'm only off on Fridays and Saturdays. 

And Bethany she mentioned you on the phone, she thought it was pretty cool that I know you. lol


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats, Crissa! I really wanted to help but my family is having a hard time right now. Hope she does well for you! She's a beautiful little doeling!  :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't worry about that at all! I can completely understand the financial difficulties everyone is probably having right now, that's part of why I was so shocked when everyone did this for me.

And now you all will have to suffer LOTS of pictures of her when I get her. haha!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! I'm ashamed to say my contribution didn't make it; what with losing three tires on the car (the same day!) and my current clients for some webmastering jobs sending me e-checks which are STILL pending...sigh. 

I can't wait to see updated pictures


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she did? Cool, I know them really well, especially Brianne, it looks like you will be getting a nice little kid!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

w00t! So glad! </happy>


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the doeling.



Crissa said:


> So I'll be letting everyone know the result of the vet visit, which will hopefully be Thursday.


What did you find out?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I had to reschedule the vet visit the first time (talked to Stacey about it) because of a family issue, so it was supposed to be yesterday, but the weather had to go bad of course, but I did talk to the vet on the phone, he said it sounded like the weather was playing havoc on them, because I'm not the only person who had this problem, and said that my doe probably just had a birthing complication. He tried to convince me that I don't need to take them in, but I told him I will anyways. (this is a different vet than my normal vet, couldn't talk to the normal vet that day) But I'm taking them to my normal vet when the weather clears, I've got the money set aside and everything. So now I just wait out the storm.


----------

